# isopods and springtails- where did they go?



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

so i seeded my viv with spring tails and also dwarf isopods before ever adding frogs. about 8 weeks ago, i think. i can't remember how long ago. I have 3 inches of ABG and on top of that, i have long fiber Sphagnum and on top of that, live oak leaf litter. I spray down my viv every day, and it's not wet, but it is damp. i never see my spring tails. i thought i would see them out and about. i have 3 azureus female frogs who are always hungry, but i don't really see them looking thru the leaf litter for springs or isopods. Was it wrong to add BOTH isopods and springtails? and if so, shouldn't i see one or the other? i am starting to wonder where they are, if they are all gone. i have a culture of each in my finished basement, but am not sure if i should add more or not, since i don't know what is going on. Also- i have not fed them with anything in the viv- like fish flakes or other. Should i have been doing that?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

it seems to me that they have a real good place to hide in all your substrate. if you have an example pumpkin, melon the isos will come out to eat it. springs at times are hard to see.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Coleen,



ColleenT said:


> Was it wrong to add BOTH isopods and springtails? and if so, shouldn't i see one or the other?


No, not in my opinion.



ColleenT said:


> Also- i have not fed them with anything in the viv- like fish flakes or other. Should i have been doing that?


 Feeding the springtails, once they're in the tank is not necessary IMO, depending on your setup. I have a small compost in the back corner of all my tanks where I put small pieces of pear or apple to attract the flies, which I never remove. I get all kinds of bugs and crap in there that I think the entire mini eco system benefits from. Isopods are omnivores or scavengers that feed on dead or decaying plants or animals, so I'm sure between them and the other micro fauna, they have something to do with breaking down the old fruit in my tank. It prob wouldn't hurt to feed the springtails a supplement to what already in the tank. I am curious to hear what other people do.

SIDE NOTE - I have a question as to why you put the sphagnum moss over the ABG? Actually, I do just the opposite. My substrate is an equal part mix of mix sphagnum moss, tree fern root, ABG and repti-bark, then I use a layer of sphagnum moss as a natural filter to keep the substrate from seeping thru the bottom of the tank. I then put several layers of leaves on top of the substrate. The leaves are more likely to rot if they are in direct contact with your soil/dirt substrate. (and you want them to rot/decay) Then about every other month or so, I add a new leaf litterlayer, on top of the wet old stuff, in essence, simulating what happens on the forest floor. Before adding the new leaf litter, I use a table spoon of fork to pull back the LL and add more iso and springtails, as close as possible to the substrate.

Best of luck!


Marc


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

MarcNem said:


> Hi Coleen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the reason i did it that way was b/c i was following Josh's frogs method. at least i think that was his method. there is Leca on the bottom, then substrate barrier, then ABG then Sphagnum then leaf litter. i believe they put the sphag on top of the abg to keep the dirt off the frogs.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Take a flashlight and point into the soil thru the glass I bet you'll see springtails. I showed my son in his tank. and as with substrate, I say whatever works for you with. I see tanks that have no leaf litter just alot of live moss growing. I personally did soil/moss/leaf but if your frogs are happy does it matter?


----------



## SirGunther (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a similar problem. I seeded my viv a couple months before I put in frogs, and I used to see springs everywhere. Within a week of putting frogs in, all the springs are gone. I know the frogs ate the adventuresome springs, but is there still a large enough population hidden in the substrate to keep breeding going?


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you have free standing water? I have a monkey pod coated on the inside with brown silicone that I dump out and refill a couple times a week and the springs gather on top of the pool everyday en mass







the springs are alive because they can walk on water so I know they flourish in the tank


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Wusserton said:


> Do you have free standing water? I have a monkey pod coated on the inside with brown silicone that I dump out and refill a couple times a week and the springs gather on top of the pool everyday en mass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a small pond in my 10g. It took me a bit to figure out why the female Leuc in there bolted straight for it the second the lights came on every morning.


She spends a few minutes in there hunting down all of the skimming springs, then goes back to following me around while I make coffee


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

SDK said:


> I have a small pond in my 10g. It took me a bit to figure out why the female Leuc in there bolted straight for it the second the lights came on every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah my Anthonyi Rio Saladillo is often found frequenting his monkey pod lol I hear a "sploosh" look in and the tight group of springs is spread out but eventually they form a circle in the center again lol its his nom nom snack spot and he seems to enjoy it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Wait until the lights go out and it's. Start flipping the leaves over and you should see some. Your tank is still young and you may not have a large population yet. 

My Azureus are just like yours, they are constantly looking around for food no matter how much I feed them.


----------

